# proftpd hide directory content



## Const (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello. I'm trying to configure proftpd on my box. The idea is having two folders: root folder "/usr/local/ftp" for downloading files (read-only rights) and "/usr/local/ftp/upload" for uploading (rights for storing files). Upload folder should be visible from root but its content should be hide. I've found such an example here - http://www.castaglia.org/proftpd/doc/contrib/ProFTPD-mini-HOWTO-Limit.html - it defines upload folder with limiting LIST and NLST commands from using there. So I have this configuration

```
<Anonymous /usr/local/ftp>
                User                    ftp
                Group                   ftp

                MaxClients              10
                RequireValidShell       no
                UserAlias               anonymous ftp

                <Limit ALL>
                  AllowAll
                </Limit>

                <Limit DIRS READ>
                  AllowAll
                </Limit>

                <Directory /usr/local/ftp/upload>
                        <Limit STOR STOU>
                          AllowAll
                        </Limit>

                        <Limit LIST NLST>
                          DenyAll
                        </Limit>
                </Directory>

        </Anonymous>
```
But when I connect to my server it shows me content of root folder without upload folder inside. So I can't write any files there. When I remove Limit LIST NLST section it shows me upload folder and all the content of the upload folder. So where is my mistake?


----------

